# Watch Football in English



## behrouz (May 9, 2017)

Hello,

I am looking for a paid service to watch Bundesliga and Champions league online in English 
here in Germany in HD quality.

I know a lot of free streams but they are not stable(every now and then you need to refresh the page or if not, the quality is not HD).

I know paid ones in english like Fox or BT sport but for them I need VPN, thus it is not stable again.

I missed watching football in HD since I moved in here!

Would appreciate any suggestion.

Cheers


----------



## behrouz (May 9, 2017)

p.s : I googled a lot and I had no luck, that is why I am asking here!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

If you want to do it paid then one way to find out might be to contact the Bundesliga directly, via their web site. They are the rights holders, if it's possible they should be able to tell you how to watch games online in English from within Germany. 

Otherwise signing up for a UK service and using a good VPN is your only option - assuming the service doesn't detect VPNs, like Netflix has done recently. 

A decent VPN should be stable, and isn't a bad thing to have in Germany since it could save you some grief with predatory lawyers should you or a guest ever accidentally fire up a torrent.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just get a decent VPN. I use lamnia which have both UK and German servers so I can watch the public broadcasters (BBC, ARD, etc) and subscribe to other commercial providers like now tv, sky, Eurosport. Quality of streaming has never been a problem to me. 
Costs around 70 quid a year for the VPN.


----------

